# Advertising?



## jasonbrinn (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello,

I can't find any info on advertising here.  What are the prices, etc?  

Also, I am working on a charity event and was curious the policies for announcing it as well as if you ever do any advertising for charities or sponsored events of something along those lines?  

Lastly, I have been working on a FREE MA online networking site and was curious if MT ever had any interests to partner with or be associated with something like that?


thank you.


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2011)

Section 3 of the rules.  You could also contact Bob Hubbarb and he could help you out further.


----------



## jasonbrinn (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2011)

*Current rates: Until Dec 31, 2011.*
Forum Sponsorships Rates:     
    - MartialTalk: Normally $85 per month, or $918 per year, but we are     currently offering an introductory special of the first year for     only $460 (half off).     
    - KenpoTalk: Normally $35 per month, or $378 per year, but we are     currently offering an introductory special of the first year for     only $150 (60% off) if done in conjunction with a 1 year MartialTalk     banner ad.

    Forum sponsorships present your ad on our main forum page, a well as     within a specific area such as Karate or Sword Arts.  Those are     exclusive, so once there is a banner there, it's no longer     available.  You also can have 1 sticky topic on the forum to     advertise on, to help keep your message at the top of the listings.     An additional feature would be a complimentary Supporting Membership     for the duration of your sponsorship.  We can relocate or change     your banner quarterly as well, so if you have a sale or want to     feature an item we can work with you to maximize your reach.     

    Sponsor Banners on Kenpotalk appear at the top of all forums     maximizing your coverage there. We're in the process of revising     some of the particulars for the site so some additional exposure may     also be added.

    If you would like to do that, we would need your banner (232x60),     the link to connect it to and payment, which can be done online or     by check.     

    Payment:     
    Payment can be done online through Paypal (send to sales@silverstarsites.net)     or online at http://silverstarsites.net/makepayment.html     (use MTBanner for invoice number). 
Payment in full is required prior     to placing your banner.
For the Special: Requires a 1 year commitment, non-refundable.


----------

